# VW Tiguan R-line ,BMD Origins /Sirius (dark edition)



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all just quick write up ,we had a VW tiguan R-line in for an enhancement plus detail,to be finished with BMD origins and Sirius (dark edition) .

before



After



before



after



LSP was BMD Origins topped with BMD Sirius (dark edition) for that extra deep wet gloss and BMD revolutions for the wheels.



Finished shots



























Thanks for looking at another write up from BMD 
All comments welcome 
Remember all our waxes are available at our online store.
Stevie BMD


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice car, not sure about the front non vw mud flaps though


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Love the wetness. You definitely need some outdoor pics though to show off fully.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Guru said:


> Love the wetness. You definitely need some outdoor pics though to show off fully.


It was dark


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Nice car, not sure about the front non vw mud flaps though


There is no VW mud flaps available for the Tiguan ,the owner made them fit.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great gloss and reflections. Nice job. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely finish as always :thumb:
My gti is crying out for some sirius.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, looks very impressive. Ordering Sirius very soon


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great - must get this wax 👍


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Loverly work on Tiguan, :thumb:.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Lovely finish as always :thumb:
> My gti is crying out for some sirius.


You know where it is Aaron :thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

New center wheel caps required looking at some of the photo's!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> You know where it is Aaron :thumb:


I know mate  thankyou as always :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Are we talking mud flap's or wax's here?..lol

The car look's great, this Sirius is starting to tingle the pocket!...why combine the 2 and not just Sirius on it's own?

Forgive me if I ask a dumb question, the curiosity is eating me.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Are we talking mud flap's or wax's here?..lol
> 
> The car look's great, this Sirius is starting to tingle the pocket!...why combine the 2 and not just Sirius on it's own?
> 
> Forgive me if I ask a dumb question, the curiosity is eating me.


Origins is a more durable wax than Sirius ,so Origins was used as a base and Sirius for the extra deep gloss.
We have a group buy running at the moment http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319701
A great chance to try our different blends at a much reduced cost .
Stevie BMD .


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for that stevie, seen the group buy too and iam twitching..lol...
Would I benefit with Sirius then Sirius dark? what's the comparison? and it would be pure for look's am after if that help's.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks stunning :thumb: the depth and clarity of the overall finish is first class, extremely wet and deep, 3 dimensional through the clear reflections never have seen Black paint look so wet and deep.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Thanks for that stevie, seen the group buy too and iam twitching..lol...
> Would I benefit with Sirius then Sirius dark? what's the comparison? and it would be pure for look's am after if that help's.


Sirius and Sirius (dark edition ) are the same blend,with colour and scent changes to give the choice of a light coloured and dark coloured show wax to complement the colour of your car .Sirius was designed as a show wax so durability was not at the top of the list when creating the blend only looks were important ,so great wet look wax at the price of durability which is around 2 months ,Origins is another wet look wax but with more durability around 3 months so is a great base to apply Sirius on top of for protection and the deep wet gloss look.
Stevie BMD


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhh... great stuff. Wising I saw this earlier but just shelled out on centurion from polish angel mabey should have waited. Next buy though:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Nice car, not sure about the front non vw mud flaps though


There`s nothing wrong with big flaps 

Tig looks absolutely great :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Sirius and Sirius (dark edition ) are the same blend,with colour and scent changes to give the choice of a light coloured and dark coloured show wax to complement the colour of your car .Sirius was designed as a show wax so durability was not at the top of the list when creating the blend only looks were important ,so great wet look wax at the price of durability which is around 2 months ,Origins is another wet look wax but with more durability around 3 months so is a great base to apply Sirius on top of for protection and the deep wet gloss look.
> Stevie BMD


I also think Helios is another one to consider as a great base wax before application of sirius. 
Having seen Helios on black cars it looks awesome.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car.


----------



## skiri (May 20, 2013)

Whats the difference with Tiguan R-Line to "normal" version?


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

skiri said:


> Whats the difference with Tiguan R-Line to "normal" version?


you searched a year old thread to ask that. google it my friend.


----------



## skiri (May 20, 2013)

^ Nope, I searched all Tiguan related threads in DW, because my car also Tiguan and found this thread :thumb:

I just checked the R-Line features from my region VW-site and found all the information. (There might be some changes between countries)


----------



## Golfjero (Apr 25, 2014)

Great job and beautiful sport pack . How can I polish the same black pillar door?


----------

